# Pre-Peeled Garlic



## Littlechef (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never used this, but have seen it in the produce section of my supermarket. I know that peeling a clove of garlic is not hard, but sometimes when I'm in a rush to get dinner on the table it's just another step and clean-up that I wouldn't mind avoiding.  This is not the pre-chopped stuff in a jar.  These are whole garlic cloves peeled.  The label says "peeled garlic from California".  

Anyone ever use them?
How long do they last?
Any thoughts about taste?

They do look tempting. TIA


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

Littlechef, the prepeeled stuff doesn't have nearly the flavor of a fresh clove. As for ease of cleaning, just break off a clove, lay it on your cutting board, place the flat of your knife on it and give it a whack. The paper will come right off and you are halfway to mincing or whatever you want to do with the clove!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

That's the easy part, Alix. How do you keep the paper from flying everywhere on its way to the garbage? And then there's the stuff that sticks to you chef's knife, and then your finger, and you can't flick it off so you end up having to wash your hands, then you find more on your cutting board... I hate working with garlic  sticky sticky sticky 



I did buy the chopped stuff before when I was making several fatties. No comparison to the fresh stuff, but "oh so good" to work with 
And I've seen the whole, peeled garlic recently, too. I was wondering how it compared to the jarred garlic.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's the easy part, Alix. How do you keep the paper from flying everywhere on its way to the garbage? And then there's the stuff that sticks to you chef's knife, and then your finger, and you can't flick it off so you end up having to wash your hands, then you find more on your cutting board... I hate working with garlic  sticky sticky sticky



You're smashing too hard. You don't need to pulp it, just give it a tap to loosen all the skin. I remove all the paper before I put the clove down. I just rub it in my hands over the sink and let the dry paper fall in. Clean up all the sink crap later and its easy peasy. 

Don't be so rough! Be gentle with your garlic like you are with your bacon weave.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, ok then...
I still think garlic comes with too much paper on it though ;^)


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya ya ya. You have to put up with some irritation to get to the good stuff sometimes. (Am I a good straight man or WHAT?)


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 20, 2011)

Try putting whole unpeeled cloves of garlic in an ice water bath.  The cloves will peel with minimal effort after about 1/2 hour.  

No stinky fingers or mess to clean up.  

.40


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a tip worth trying.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 21, 2011)

I give it a whack with a knife. It comes off easy. Lately I have been enjoying dried minced garlic. It works for the thinks that I use it for and is really easy, just twist off the cap and shake.


----------



## blissful (Sep 21, 2011)

forty--I'm going to try your method.

I have quite a few pounds of it here.
Here's my method.
I separate the cloves, throw them into boiling water for a minute, then into cold running water to stop the blanching. The papers just slip off. Just loosen the root end with your fingernail and the paper comes right off.

Usually I do this for pickling garlic. Vinegar/salt/sugar.

Also for grinding it up in the processor for freezing--ease of use. I keep it in a zip lock bag and break pieces off when I'm cooking.

Jarred garlic--it has to have some acid salt or sugar to preserve it. I think I heard they used citric acid so it can be kept in the refrigerator. That's not always a bad thing.

If anyone wants to barter, I have just harvested cured garlic for........citrus fruit, pecans unshelled, peanuts unshelled, anything else you grow and we don't have in the upper US, just PM me.


----------



## Jshart80 (Sep 21, 2011)

I find the squashing method works ok. I've also tried blanching it but I find garlic is always sticky to work with no matter what methods I try. 

I'm interested in trying the freeze method though. Get the work outta the way them freeze. That's sounds like a great idea. How long would it keep?


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 21, 2011)

I've tried the knife method and cut my palm, plus it's hard on old hands like mine.

I found another way that works well for me and that is to use a can with a lip to smash with.  The lip keeps you from totally smashing the clove and makes it easy to peel.  Sticky fingers and garlic skins are just one of those things you have to deal with, unfortunately.


----------



## blissful (Sep 21, 2011)

Jshart80 said:


> I find the squashing method works ok. I've also tried blanching it but I find garlic is always sticky to work with no matter what methods I try.
> 
> I'm interested in trying the freeze method though. Get the work outta the way them freeze. That's sounds like a great idea. How long would it keep?



Welcome to DC JSHART,

I only freeze a few zip lock bags full--flattened out, to make them easier to store and I use them within a few months. I don't know how long they'll last. I just make up a new batch every few months.
I put a little oil in the processor when I grind them. (you can't refrigerate them without adding acid/salt/sugar--it's not good,)
I store the rest of the cured unprocessed garlic in a cool dark place in the basement and it keeps until the next year's harvest--or almost that long.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2011)

I do use the ' pre-peeled' Garlic.  As far as taste goes, Ive had no issues with it. Storage can be another issue.  It is sold here by the pint ( in closed plastic containers).  I always open it at the store and smell it, and over look to make sure im not getting anything spoiled or moldy.  I store it in the fridge.  You cant keep it Completely covered, or it can get slimy or moldy. And you cant keep it %100 open, or it dries out.  Even when you leave it a slightly open ( like I do), the fridge takes on the smell of garlic ( which i personally dont mind, but im sure others do).  Also, a pint of garlic is quite a bit.  I can keep it fresh for about a week to two weeks.  Usually Ill make some garlic/ oil in advance, and use it throughout the week on pasta or whatever.   As far as the pre chopped stuff, that  ( to me) doesnt taste like garlic at all.  Its kinda tangy and oily.  I used it once and never again.


----------



## Claire (Sep 21, 2011)

It goes without saying that it is better to peel it yourself.  But sometimes you need a shortcut, and I preferred the peeled in a jar to those little jars of minced garlic that seem bitter to me.  No, of course it isn't as good.  

As far as how long it lasts; I couldn't tell you.  garlic-loving family.  I've never tried freezing it, but it occurs to me that it might work.  

One year I couldn't get garlic that was worth the trouble of peeling it to save my life, and wished with my whole heart that this product was available.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all suggestions. I took the plunge today and bought a pack. I like that it's from California. A lot of garlic I see is from China.  It's was $4.99 a pound and the pack I bought was $2.79. There's actually a lot of cloves in the pack. We love garlic, so I think I'll get through it within two weeks. I'll see how long it lasts. It's been in my fridge since early this morning and there's no odor at all.


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 22, 2011)

Littlechef said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for all suggestions. I took the plunge today and bought a pack. I like that it's from California. A lot of garlic I see is from China.  It's was $4.99 a pound and the pack I bought was $2.79. There's actually a lot of cloves in the pack. We love garlic, so I think I'll get through it within two weeks. I'll see how long it lasts. It's been in my fridge since early this morning and there's no odor at all.



It should last for a few weeks.  I have purchased the large jar at Costco (I'm thinking they are 2 lbs) for making pickled garlic, If I don't use it all right away, I check every few days for any cloves that might be starting to deteriorate  and remove them.  I have also thrown the last few into the freezer if I know I won't be able to use them before they spoil.  (not as good as fresh but okay in an emergency)
;-)


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 22, 2011)

The pre-peeled garlic freezes just fine.  We use it all the time.  Very handy, with a great taste.  Just dump some out...stick in the microwave for a few seconds...and you're ready to go.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 23, 2011)

Great tips, thanks!


----------



## mykitchenmyheart (Sep 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's the easy part, Alix. How do you keep the paper from flying everywhere on its way to the garbage? And then there's the stuff that sticks to you chef's knife, and then your finger, and you can't flick it off so you end up having to wash your hands, then you find more on your cutting board... I hate working with garlic  sticky sticky sticky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! I'm new - just started today - but I saw your post and couldn't resist! Looove garlic!! The trick to keeping the paper from flying out and the garlic from sticking - the oils in the garlic cause that - wet your knife and your hands before handling it. Also, wet your knife when you mince the garlic as well. It will make for a much easier and better mincing experience.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey! Thanks for the tip, Laura!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2011)

blissful said:


> .
> 
> If anyone wants to barter, I have just harvested cured garlic for........citrus fruit, pecans unshelled, peanuts unshelled, anything else you grow and we don't have in the upper US, just PM me.




Your post brought a flashback to my grandmother!

She used to barter with people all over the country when we were kids.  She swapped for oranges, grapefruit, honey, pecans, all sorts of things.  It was not so much about the things that she got but, the lifelong friendships she developed all over the country.

It is nice to see that it is still happening!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2011)

That reminds me. I need an orange for a marinade I'm making tomorrow.
Thanks Aunt Bea.


----------



## againuntodust (Sep 24, 2011)

The pre-peeled garlic sold locally here is peeled at the store, it only costs about 20 cents more per lb, and tastes just as good.  It doesn't stay as fresh as long as normal garlic heads, but if you have to peel 20 cloves of garlic for a big batch of something... just get the pre-peeled and you're saving yourself a good 10-15 minutes.

That jarred, chopped garlic is sickening.  Stay away from it at all costs.  And I've never found a good garlic paste either.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been using what I bought for the last few days and so far, been loving it. 

This is also peeled and packed at the store and very fresh. I am happy to say there is no odor in my fridge. The plastic container the garlic is packed in is a heavy duty deli type container. 

And you are right, that pre-chopped stuff in the jars is vile. Nothing resembling garlic, IMHO.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2011)

Littlechef said:


> I've been using what I bought for the last few days and so far, been loving it.
> 
> This is also peeled and packed at the store and very fresh. I am happy to say there is no odor in my fridge. The plastic container the garlic is packed in is a heavy duty deli type container.
> 
> And you are right, *that pre-chopped stuff in the jars is vile. Nothing resembling garlic,* IMHO.


 
What brand did you get? I want to make sure I stay away from it.
The jarred stuff I used wasn't nearly as good as fresh, but it certainly wasn't vile. Especially rolling it up in sausage and smoking it for three hours. I want to make sure I stay away from anything vile tasting though. I don't need to be ruining food with something that leaches bad flavor. I might as well use the powdered spice if that's the case.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> What brand did you get? I want to make sure I stay away from it.
> The jarred stuff I used wasn't nearly as good as fresh, but it certainly wasn't vile. Especially rolling it up in sausage and smoking it for three hours. I want to make sure I stay away from anything vile tasting though. I don't need to be ruining food with something that leaches bad flavor. I might as well use the powdered spice if that's the case.



I always have a jar of Spice World Minced Garlic in the fridge, and I don't find it vile at all.  Just very convenient.  Use it in sauces, CP stuff, anything calling for garlic.  It has a nice long shelf life, just make sure to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## blissful (Sep 24, 2011)

Aunt Bea--I'm not a grandmother, yet, though I've met some awesome people over time. One lovely family sent me quilting fabric and pickled hot peppers for some of my homemade soaps. Once I received a 25 lb bag of pecans! It's always a shame when someone has an abundance of something and it has to go to waste. Last month I received some legal advice for some garlic. I just never know what will happen!

Pacanis--absolutely loved your BLOG!!!!!!!!!  SO unique. I usually have trouble with my short attention span--your blog was the answer to that!  (your signature line made me laugh)


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I always have a jar of Spice World Minced Garlic in the fridge, and I don't find it vile at all. Just very convenient. Use it in sauces, CP stuff, anything calling for garlic. It has a nice long shelf life, just make sure to keep it in the fridge.


 
I think Spice World might have been the kind I had. It had a bluish lid... I think . I thought I had some in the pantry, but I guess not.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 24, 2011)

I use the "Christopher Ranch" California grown minced garlic. I love the stuff. It a bit different than fresh minced garlic, but not so much that I've noticed it in meals. I tend to use a *lot* of garlic, so if it's a bit weaker in flavor, the amounts I use compensates for it.

I seriously love garlic...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2011)

I prefer fresh, but I do buy a (jar) Garlic/Ginger mix that's pretty darn good in Asian dishes..


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I prefer fresh, but I do buy a (jar) Garlic/Ginger mix that's pretty darn good in Asian dishes..



That sounds really good!  Where did you find it, UB?


----------



## againuntodust (Sep 25, 2011)

What brand is the garlic ginger mix because I only find Swad brand and it's not that good in my opinion, rather putrid, and neither is their garam masala as it has too much cinnamon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> That sounds really good!  Where did you find it, UB?



I can only find it in an Indian/Pakistani market, and it is the SWAD brand....As to it's quality....I have nothing to compare it to, so I can give no real meaningful review.....Nothing can compare to fresh garlic and ginger....but we do enjoy it from time to time.....Thanks


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been using Dorit brand minced frozen garlic from Trader Joes. I love it! It is frozen in one tbs amounts so it is super easy to use and it tastes really good.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 26, 2011)

GB - I use this and it's excellent. They also have ginger, cilantro, basil, and parsley. Great to have in your freezer.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, I have the basil in my freezer too. The basil I was not impressed with, but it was better than not having any basil. The garlic is by far my favorite.


----------

